# ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح



## emy (4 أبريل 2007)

_ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟_​ 

_ماذا تفعل عندما يبتعد عنك اعز الناس _​ 

_عندما يبتعد عنك اعز الناس ويتركك تائها وحيدا ليس لك طريق تسلكه.. _​ 
_عندما تبحث عن شخص واحد يفهمك وتفهمه ولا تجد_
_في هذا الزمان من يمد لك يد العون.. _​ 
_عندما تجدالجميع بعيدين عنك حتى الشخص الذي صادقته وتقبلته.. _​ 
_عندما تصادق وتعز شخص ما....وتصدم في صداقتك له..._​ 
_عندما يواجهك مأاازق او مشكله ما..فلا تجد اعز الناس الى جانبك _​ 
_عندما تفقد الامل في الجميع.. _​ 
_عندما تجد نفسك وحيدا وانت في اشد الحاجه لمن يساندك فماذا تفعل ..؟؟ _​ 
_شعور قد يكون مره به الجميع_​ 
_و تعيش بدون ان تشعر بطعم الحياه _​ 
_لاادري ايهما اصعب ؟_​ 
_فقدان العزيز او خيانته او جرحه!! _​ 

_الفراق اصعب الاشياء عندما تنحرم من شخص اصبح كل شىء _​ 
_في حياتك اصبحت روحه ساكنة بداخلك ودمه اصبح يجري في عروقك .. _​ 

_م ن ق و ل_​ 




​


----------



## emy (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*

_بس انا من وجهه نظرى كلهم اصعب من بعض _
_لا لو حد بيحب حد بجد مش هيقبل اى واحده منهم_
_لا هيقبل لا الفراق ولا الجرح ولا الخيانه_​


----------



## mrmr120 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*

مرسى ياايمى على الموضوع الجميل دة بجد تحفة 
انا من رائى ان الثلاثة اصعب من بعد 
انا مجربتش الخيانة 
لكن جربت الفراق لما حد بيسافر او ينسانى
والجرح لما حد بيظلمنى​


----------



## Twin (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي إيمي

**أعتقد أن أصعب شئ في الدنيا هو الخيانة 

**الفراق قد ينتهي بالألتقاء من جديد *
*والجرح قد يلتئم مع الزمن*
*ولكن الخيانة لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*فهو شئ لا يدرك معنها سوي من عاشها*

*وبصراحة موضوعك جميل*​*
** وليكون بركة* ​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## blackguitar (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*

*اصعب شىء الخيانه ثم الفراق ثم الجرح*


----------



## emy (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*



mrmr120 قال:


> مرسى ياايمى على الموضوع الجميل دة بجد تحفة
> 
> انا من رائى ان الثلاثة اصعب من بعد
> انا مجربتش الخيانة
> ...


_شكرا ليكى يا قمر على مرورك العسل ده_​


----------



## emy (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااي إيمي*
> 
> *أعتقد أن أصعب شئ في الدنيا هو الخيانة *​
> ...


_شكرا جدا يا باشا على مرورك  الجميل ده_
_بس انا يمكن مش حاسه اوووى بصعوبه الخيانه وبعتبرها زيها زى الوداع والفرق علشان مش حسيت بيها والحمد لله هههههههه_​


----------



## emy (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*



blackguitar قال:


> *اصعب شىء الخيانه ثم الفراق ثم الجرح*


_شكرا جدا يا بلاك على مرورك الجميل ده_​


----------



## محب للمسيح (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*

ايمى موضوع جميل       راى ان الخيانه اصعب لان فيها جرح وفراق  وبعديهااا الجرح لانه ممكن يتداوى واخير الفراق لان اكيد بعيده مقابله (ممكن سوال اى الكلام اللى انااااااا بقوله ده اناااااا بقيت مثقف احمدك يارب)


----------



## expensive (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*

*أنا بصراحة أصعب شي عندي هو الخيانة ..*

*لانه الخياانة بالفعل قووية واثرها كبير بالقلب ..*

*لانه الخيانة تجرح وتخلي القلب صعب إنه يشفى بسرعة ..*

*آه من الخيانة .. ومن بلاوي الخياانة ..*

*يسلموemy على الموضووع .. *

*وفتحت لي جروحي حول الخيانة .. *

*ايييه ..*

*يسلموو وما حرمنا جديدك *
​


----------



## Nemoo (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*

_                   عندما تجدالجميع بعيدين عنك حتى الشخص الذي صادقته وتقبلته.. _
_عندما تفقد الامل في الجميع.. _​ 

_عندما تجد نفسك وحيدا وانت في اشد الحاجه لمن يساندك فماذا تفعل ..؟؟_​ 
_تعيش بدون ان تشعر بطعم الحياه _​ 


_الفراق اصعب الاشياء عندما تنحرم من شخص اصبح كل شىء _

_في حياتك اصبحت روحه ساكنة بداخلك ودمه اصبح يجري في عروقك _​ 


كلام جميل اوى بس مين يحس بيه الا الى جربه وعاشه

بس هعمل ايه لازم حاجه منهم تحصل مقابل ده بيكون فى تضحيه من الى انجرح او اتخان او فارق للاسف لازم اضحى عشان غيرى يعرف يعيش 
ومش يضغط على اعصابه بعد فتره كبيره او مش كبيره 
بعد فتره خليت الحبيب الى هضحى من اجله واتحمل كل جروحى عشانه خليته كل حاجه فى حياتى اظن لو كده كان من الاول قال لا مش بعد فتره كان فى حاجات كتير اوى اتغيرت بس مش عارف اقول ايه​ 
اسف لو كنت خرجت عن سياق الموضوع بس فيه مقابل ده تضحيه
بضحى عشان فى الاخر انجرح
بضحى عشان فى الاخر افارق
بضحى عشان فى الاخر.......​ 
شكرا يا .. ايمى على موضوعك​​


----------



## جاسى (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*

موضوع رائع ايمى
بس انا شايفه انى الفراق خيانه وان الخيانه جرح كبير فكلهم عملوا مشكله كبيره
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*



ramia قال:


> شكراً عالموضوع الحلو , انا شايفة انو الخيانة
> والجرح همة واحد لأنه
> الخيانة يعني جرح والجرح اكيد عن طريق
> خيانة, مهما كان نوعها والتنين اصعب من بعض , اما الفراق
> اهوَن لانه بكونو الطرفين متفقين عليه وممكن انهم يتطمنو على بعض , وبرضو مش سهل لأني جربته


_مرسى اووىى يا قمر على مرورك نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> انا شايفه ان التلاته اصعب من بعض بس بجد موضوع حمييل شكرااااااااااااااااااااا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_مرسى اوووى يا كاندى على مرورك يا قمر_
_وانتى طيبه يا حبيبى_​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*



Nemoo قال:


> _ عندما تجدالجميع بعيدين عنك حتى الشخص الذي صادقته وتقبلته.. _
> _عندما تفقد الامل في الجميع.. _​
> 
> _عندما تجد نفسك وحيدا وانت في اشد الحاجه لمن يساندك فماذا تفعل ..؟؟_​
> ...


_شكرا يا نيمو على مرورك_​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب الفراق ام الخيانه ام الجرح*



جاسى قال:


> موضوع رائع ايمى​
> بس انا شايفه انى الفراق خيانه وان الخيانه جرح كبير فكلهم عملوا مشكله كبيره
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


_مرسى يا جاسى يا قمر على مرورك نورتى موضوعى_​


----------



## kajo (6 مايو 2008)

*ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*


*ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟


ماذا تفعل عندما يبتعد عنك اعز الناس 


عندما يبتعد عنك اعز الناس ويتركك تائها وحيدا ليس لك طريق تسلكه.. 

عندما تبحث عن شخص واحد يفهمك وتفهمه ولا تجد
في هذا الزمان من يمد لك يد العون.. 

عندما تجدالجميع بعيدين عنك حتى الشخص الذي صادقته وتقبلته.. 

عندما تصادق وتعز شخص ما....وتصدم في صداقتك له...

عندما يواجهك مأاازق او مشكله ما..فلا تجد اعز الناس الى جانبك 

عندما تفقد الامل في الجميع.. 

عندما تجد نفسك وحيدا وانت في اشد الحاجه لمن يساندك فماذا تفعل ..؟؟ 

شعور قد يكون مره به الجميع

و تعيش بدون ان تشعر بطعم الحياه 

لاادري ايهما اصعب ؟

فقدان العزيز او خيانته او جرحه!! 


الفراق اصعب الاشياء عندما تنحرم من شخص اصبح كل شىء 

في حياتك اصبحت روحه ساكنة بداخلك ودمه اصبح يجري في عروقك ..

واتمني اشوف مشاركتكم ورايكم ايهما اصعب 
*

​


----------



## ميرنا (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

*



الفراق اصعب الاشياء عندما تنحرم من شخص اصبح كل شىء 

في حياتك اصبحت روحه ساكنة بداخلك ودمه اصبح يجري في عروقك ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

عادى اى مشاعر ممكن تتغير مع الوقت ولما تفتكرها بيبقى مجرد كلام اتقال 
بس كلهم واحد كلهم بيجلبو التعاسة للانسان ده سؤا خيانة او جرح او فراق *


----------



## mero_engel (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

*الثالته اصعب من بعض *
*بس بحس انه الخيانه اصعب نوع*
*ميرسي كاجو علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## youssef hachem (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

تحية وسلام
لا شك ان الثلاثة  اوضاع اصعب من بعضها البعض...ولكني اعنقد ان الامر يرجع الى طبيعة الشخص وقدرته على مواجهة الامور...فالاشخاص الرومانسيون سوف يجدون الفراق اصعب الشيء واصحاب المبادىء والقيم سيجدون الخيانة اصعب الشيء...
يعني الامر نسبي ولا يمكن حصره باجابة هذا او ذاك
وشكرا لكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

فقدان العزيز او خيانته او جرحه!! 
احاسيس كلها صعبه ففقدان اى عزيز يخلف وراءه جرح ولكن مع الايام يلتئم الجرح والنسيان يطرح كلمته ...ولكن جرح الخيانه  جرح نازف لا يلتئم أبداً لاخر العمر ..ألم لا يموت مع الزمن .. ميرررسى يا كاجو على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك .


----------



## نيفين ثروت (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

اصعب حاجه فى نظرى الفراق
ميرسى على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kajo (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



ميرنا قال:


> *عادى اى مشاعر ممكن تتغير مع الوقت ولما تفتكرها بيبقى مجرد كلام اتقال *
> *بس كلهم واحد كلهم بيجلبو التعاسة للانسان ده سؤا خيانة او جرح او فراق *


 
ميرسى جدا ميرنا على مرورك الجميل ده

وعلى رايك الموفق ده


----------



## kajo (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *الثالته اصعب من بعض *
> 
> *بس بحس انه الخيانه اصعب نوع*
> 
> *ميرسي كاجو علي الموضوع الجميل*​


 
ميرسى ميرو على المرور

وشكرا على تعليقك

ومبروك على الاشراف وتستاهليها 
سورى متاخره شويه

نورتى الموضوع


----------



## kajo (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



youssef hachem قال:


> تحية وسلام
> لا شك ان الثلاثة اوضاع اصعب من بعضها البعض...ولكني اعنقد ان الامر يرجع الى طبيعة الشخص وقدرته على مواجهة الامور...فالاشخاص الرومانسيون سوف يجدون الفراق اصعب الشيء واصحاب المبادىء والقيم سيجدون الخيانة اصعب الشيء...
> يعني الامر نسبي ولا يمكن حصره باجابة هذا او ذاك
> وشكرا لكم


 
ميرسى يوسف على مرورك 
وتعليقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فقدان العزيز او خيانته او جرحه!!
> احاسيس كلها صعبه ففقدان اى عزيز يخلف وراءه جرح ولكن مع الايام يلتئم الجرح والنسيان يطرح كلمته ...ولكن جرح الخيانه جرح نازف لا يلتئم أبداً لاخر العمر ..ألم لا يموت مع الزمن .. ميرررسى يا كاجو على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك .


 

ميرسى دونا على مرورك 

ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## منصورين (6 مايو 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

موضوع رائع من عضو مفكر ورائع 
موضوع ذات اهميه نمارسها بحيتنا 

فكثير منا يحب او يتعود ع اشياء وعندها يراه تذهب هباء منثورا 

عن طريق الفراق 

اما الخيانه فهي الاصعب

الفراق والخيانه يتفقا نوعا ما ولكن اختلافهما كبير بحد ذاته

الفراق لهو اسباب كثيره  وغير متوقعه  يمكن ان ينسها لانسان بعوده الحب من جديد 

اما الخيانه فهيه اثر ياتي من داخل الانسان لايمكن ان ينسها للحبيبه   

اسف ع الطاله 
دمت بود​


----------



## kajo (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



منصورين قال:


> موضوع رائع من عضو مفكر ورائع
> 
> موضوع ذات اهميه نمارسها بحيتنا​
> فكثير منا يحب او يتعود ع اشياء وعندها يراه تذهب هباء منثورا​
> ...


 
شكرا منصورين على مرورك الكريم

وردك الجميل والرائع

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

*ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

*ماذا تفعل عندما يبتعد عنك اعز الناس 


عندما يبتعد عنك اعز الناس ويتركك تائها وحيدا ليس لك طريق تسلكه.. 

عندما تبحث عن شخص واحد يفهمك وتفهمه ولا تجد​في هذا الزمان من يمد لك يد العون.. 
عندما تجدالجميع بعيدين عنك حتى الشخص الذي صادقته وتقبلته.. 
عندما تصادق وتعز شخص ما....وتصدم في صداقتك له...
عندما يواجهك مأاازق او مشكله ما..فلا تجد اعز الناس الى جانبك 
عندما تفقد الامل في الجميع.. 
عندما تجد نفسك وحيدا وانت في اشد الحاجه لمن يساندك فماذا تفعل ..؟؟ 
شعور قد يكون مره به الجميع
و تعيش بدون ان تشعر بطعم الحياه 
لاادري ايهما اصعب ؟
فقدان العزيز او خيانته او جرحه!! 

الفراق اصعب الاشياء عندما تنحرم من شخص اصبح كل شىء 
في حياتك اصبحت روحه ساكنة بداخلك ودمه اصبح يجري في عروقك .. 

م ن ق و ل​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

*
الفراق اصعب الاشياء عندما تنحرم من شخص اصبح كل شىء 
في حياتك اصبحت روحه ساكنة بداخلك ودمه اصبح يجري في عروقك

بالفعل صعب كتير الفراق

وخصوصاً عندما يكون الانسان

محبوب جداً 

شكراً للموضوع الجميل

الرب يباركك



*


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

*الشكر لك يا زعيم وبشكر مرورك الجميل*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

كلام صعب اوي ومؤثر ومع الاسف كل ده بنمر بيه في حياتنا 

ومش بكون عارفه ليه بيحصل كده وليه البعد والفراق والعذاب

بجد شعور صعب اوي وحزين


تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

*الفراق اهون من ان يخونك شخص عزيز وغالى عليك ولكن كنت تكن لة كل 

المحبة والأحترام والتقدير وايضاً نفس الحال مع من جرحك جرح عميق ولم تكن 

تتصور منة كل هذا رغم انك كنت تحبة اكثر مما يتصور.

من رائيى ان الخيانة والجرح اصعب جداً لأنهما يكونان بمسابة جرح لا يشفى 
**
ولكن من فارقتة بالرغم من صعوبة الفراق لكن نحن نتأكد اننا فى الحياة ضيوف 

وكل منا سيذهب عندما يأتى ميعاد ما حددة لة الرب واننا نتأكد اننا سنرى بغصنا 

فى الحياة الأبدية مع الرب يسوع 

اكيد الفراق صعب ولكن الخيانة اصعب بكثييييييييييييييير

شكرا على الموضوع الرب يبارك تعبك
 *

​


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



bashaeran قال:


> *الفراق اصعب الاشياء عندما تنحرم من شخص اصبح كل شىء *
> *في حياتك اصبحت روحه ساكنة بداخلك ودمه اصبح يجري في عروقك .. *​ ​


*ده الأصعب بالحياه بجد*
*وأي كان طريقه هذا الفراق *
*بيدك أو بيده من أجله أو من أجل كان الفراق*
*المهم في فراق ................ والأصعب بجد لما ربنا يقرر الفراق النهائي*

*بس مع هذا وذاك *
*خلاص الواحد جتته نحست*
*فراق يمين وشمال*
*حبيب قريب صديق  أب وأم أخ وأخت .............. كتير*
*بس الواحد يعمل أيه دنيااااااااااا*
*دموع ملهاش تمن*
*وصراخ مبيتسمعش*
*وتنهدات وأشياقات وتمنيات تذهب مع الريح*

*أقولك الحل ..... ممكن الواحد ينتحر ..... بس ال يصعب عليك هتخسر دنيتك وأخرتك *

*موضوع حلو خنق الواحد ربنا يكرموا*​


----------



## bashaeran (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



روزي86 قال:


> كلام صعب اوي ومؤثر ومع الاسف كل ده بنمر بيه في حياتنا
> 
> ومش بكون عارفه ليه بيحصل كده وليه البعد والفراق والعذاب
> 
> ...



*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل*


----------



## bashaeran (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

وكل منا سيذهب عندما يأتى ميعاد ما حددة لة الرب واننا نتأكد اننا سنرى بغصنا 

فى الحياة الأبدية مع الرب يسوع 

اكيد الفراق صعب ولكن الخيانة اصعب بكثييييييييييييييير


*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل*


----------



## bashaeran (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

] 
*أقولك الحل ..... ممكن الواحد ينتحر ..... بس ال يصعب عليك هتخسر دنيتك وأخرتك *


*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل بس الياس ليس الحل وانما الكفاح*


----------



## toty sefo (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

من اصعب ما يشعر به الانسان هو الوحده والتى سببها الفراق بكل انواعه صعب جدا تحتاج تتكلم ومش تلاقى حد يسمعك او يطمنك او حتى يهديك 
صعب تكون محتاج اتفه الاشياء ومش تلاقى حد يساعدك او يشيل عنك 
صعب تكون محتاج اقل  المشاعر ومش تلاقى حد يحس بيك 
الفراق صعب قوى ورغم انه كتير ومكرر لكن صعب نتعود عليه رغم انه المفروض نتعايش معاه 
ربنا يقوينا ​


----------



## petit chat (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



خادمة رب المجد قال:


> *الفراق اهون من ان يخونك شخص عزيز وغالى عليك ولكن كنت تكن لة كل *​
> 
> *المحبة والأحترام والتقدير وايضاً نفس الحال مع من جرحك جرح عميق ولم تكن *​
> *تتصور منة كل هذا رغم انك كنت تحبة اكثر مما يتصور.*​
> ...


 

معك كل الحق فانا اتفق معك فى كل الكلام دة

عندما يقترف عنك الشخص الذى تحبة وتبقى فى 

ذاكرتك صورتة الحلوة قبل الرحيل 

اهون الف بل مليون مرة من الخيانة فهى تمحو اى صورة حلوة لة

شكرا الف شكر على الموضوع المؤلم دة 

يارب يارب فرح قلب الجميع ​


----------



## bashaeran (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



toty sefo قال:


> من اصعب ما يشعر به الانسان هو الوحده والتى سببها الفراق بكل انواعه صعب جدا تحتاج تتكلم ومش تلاقى حد يسمعك او يطمنك او حتى يهديك
> صعب تكون محتاج اتفه الاشياء ومش تلاقى حد يساعدك او يشيل عنك
> صعب تكون محتاج اقل  المشاعر ومش تلاقى حد يحس بيك
> الفراق صعب قوى ورغم انه كتير ومكرر لكن صعب نتعود عليه رغم انه المفروض نتعايش معاه
> ربنا يقوينا ​




*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل بس الياس ليس الحل وانما الكفاح *


----------



## bashaeran (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



petit chat قال:


> معك كل الحق فانا اتفق معك فى كل الكلام دة
> 
> عندما يقترف عنك الشخص الذى تحبة وتبقى فى
> 
> ...


*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل *


----------



## mora22 (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

الخيانه كافيه ان تجعلك تنسى هذا الشخص وتشكر الله على انك تركته
لكن الفراق صعب جدا اعتقد انه اصعب من الخيانه


----------



## bashaeran (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



mora22 قال:


> الخيانه كافيه ان تجعلك تنسى هذا الشخص وتشكر الله على انك تركته
> لكن الفراق صعب جدا اعتقد انه اصعب من الخيانه



*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل*


----------



## hbibhana (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

االخيانة اصعب بمراحل لانها بارادة فاعلها والفراق ايضا صعب ولكنه قد يكون لحين----وحلو السؤال---- وسلام ونعمة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

*فعلا الفراق صعب جداا
ميرسى للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

جميعهم صعب 
ولكن يصنفوا كالاتى 
الفراق اصعب مافيهم 
ثم
الخيانه 
ثم
 الجرح ​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

*ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل* 

*بس من رأيى يا كوكو الخيانه ابشع ومش بتتنسى*

*اما الفراق مع الوقت بيروح وبتفضل الزكرى الحلوة*


----------



## cuteledia (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*

*الخيانة هي اصعب شئ واكيد هيصحبها الجرح والفراق​*


----------



## bashaeran (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



petit chat قال:


> معك كل الحق فانا اتفق معك فى كل الكلام دة
> 
> عندما يقترف عنك الشخص الذى تحبة وتبقى فى
> 
> ...





*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل *
*,ورئيك الصريح *


----------



## bashaeran (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



hbibhana قال:


> االخيانة اصعب بمراحل لانها بارادة فاعلها والفراق ايضا صعب ولكنه قد يكون لحين----وحلو السؤال---- وسلام ونعمة





*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل 
,ورئيك الصريح *


----------



## bashaeran (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فعلا الفراق صعب جداا
> ميرسى للموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*





*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل 
,ورئيك الصريح *


----------



## bashaeran (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



kokoman قال:


> جميعهم صعب
> ولكن يصنفوا كالاتى
> الفراق اصعب مافيهم
> ثم
> ...



*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل 
,ورئيك الصريح *


----------



## bashaeran (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل*
> 
> *بس من رأيى يا كوكو الخيانه ابشع ومش بتتنسى*
> 
> *اما الفراق مع الوقت بيروح وبتفضل الزكرى الحلوة*




*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل 
,ورئيك الصريح *


----------



## bashaeran (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: ايهما اصعب ؟الفراق ام الخيانة ام الجرح..؟*



cuteledia قال:


> *الخيانة هي اصعب شئ واكيد هيصحبها الجرح والفراق​*




*بشكر رائيك ومرورك الجميل 
,ورئيك الصريح ]*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## bashaeran (29 أغسطس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج​*



*ممكن التوضيح اختي العزيزة*


----------



## missorang2006 (29 أغسطس 2010)

*اسئلتك غريبة ايمي
الخيانة هي نفسها جرح والفراق سببة جرح وخيانه,,
وكله اصعب من بعضه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وجرح الخيانة صعب يطيب وحله الفراق!!!​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 أغسطس 2010)

اصعب شي هو الخيانة
مرسي للموضوع الجميل يا قمر​


----------



## bashaeran (29 أغسطس 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *اسئلتك غريبة ايمي
> الخيانة هي نفسها جرح والفراق سببة جرح وخيانه,,
> وكله اصعب من بعضه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> وجرح الخيانة صعب يطيب وحله الفراق!!!​*



*بشكر مرورك الجميل وشكرا *


----------



## bashaeran (29 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اصعب شي هو الخيانة
> مرسي للموضوع الجميل يا قمر​




*بشكر مرورك الجميل وشكرا *


----------

